# Hey gang!



## kg5000 (Dec 26, 2013)

Lookin fwd to chattin with everyone! Been scrolling on here for a long time, and no just taking the initiative to sign up.  Glad I did !


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2013)

kg5000, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## kg5000 (Dec 26, 2013)

Thx Prince, lookin' good !


----------



## brazey (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 26, 2013)

welcome


----------



## charley (Dec 26, 2013)

*
Welcome Bro ...... [prince does look pretty good]*


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 27, 2013)

Welcome!
Glad you decided to take the plunge!


----------



## Roidtard (Dec 28, 2013)

Welcome.


----------

